# orange fungus?



## homehelp123 (Jan 24, 2011)

We have an older home with board and batten siding.  We are planning to paint this summer, but currently the paint in some areas that are really exposed to the elements is cracking and peeling down to the bare wood.  The siding does not rest on the ground but from the constant rain we've gotten the lower 6 inches have gotten damp and have stayed that way.  Yesterday I noticed some type of orange/rust colored looking "fungus" poking out from between the cracked paint in several areas.  Knowing that we plan to repair and repaint but unable to until it's dry, is there anything we can/should do?  Would spraying those areas with bleach help kill off the fungus (or whatever it could be).  It's very small and sort of gooey and easily comes off.  Would covering the area with some type of plastic be good?  Not sure if that would prevent the area from drying out or not.
Thanks.


----------



## joecaption (Jan 26, 2011)

poriaincrassata.com the wood eating fungus meruliporia incrassata experts
As you can see this is not a good sign at all.
It can only eat rotting wood, so even if you did kill it the wood is still rotted and the paint will fail in that area.
If it was mine I would be considing vinyl or James Hardee siding so you never have to paint again.


----------

